# Naked Portafilter



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi

I have a Briel ES150 and I was wondering if it is possible to get a naked portafilter for it. Do you normally have to send yours away to get it modified or is it possible to buy them?

Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Naked portafilters can be drilled out and both Coffee Hit and Espresso Products are 2 suppliers of these that I am aware of

Also worth checking the Happy Donkey site too


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I drilled mine out myself! Took a while and I think I blunted the hole-saw but I don't think you can buy naked portafilters for my machine. I'd only attempt it if you have access to the right tools (a pillar drill is pretty essential to get it right in my opinion).


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If this is a stupid question just laugh but couldn't you just hacksaw the bottom off.????

Ian


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It depends on the material I guess. Mine was chromed brass and for a good 5 minutes the hole saw wasn't making a dent! Also it might not be as clean a cut but if you aren't bothered about that...


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Angle grinder ????

I have a spare portafilter from a Briel Versatile Due if that would be any good to practice on, dont know if it's the same fitting though.

Ian


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

Eyedee said:


> Angle grinder ????
> 
> I have a spare portafilter from a Briel Versatile Due if that would be any good to practice on, dont know if it's the same fitting though.
> 
> Ian


If it is surplus to requirements I would love to take it off your hands then I have one to send away for nakedization







Just let me know what you want for the portafilter


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Can you tell me for sure that my spare portafilter will actually fit your machine.

Inside measurement without a basket in, is 55mm and the outside is 61mm, its quite light in weight so I suspect that its made of aluminium alloy or the like.

Ian


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Consider the placement and angle of the lugs as well

Many portafilters look the same but just don't fit


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

I will measure it in the morning and let you know


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If it looks like it will fit PM me your details

Ian


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

Eyedee said:


> Can you tell me for sure that my spare portafilter will actually fit your machine.
> 
> Inside measurement without a basket in, is 55mm and the outside is 61mm, its quite light in weight so I suspect that its made of aluminium alloy or the like.
> 
> Ian


Ok, Mine is 55 & 61 and the inside edge is crenelated (is that the word?, all inny and outy







It is 68 across the lugs which are 25 mm wide. If I can work out how to post a pic I will


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

http://plixi.com/p/88090086


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks promising, in the post tomorrow


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Just got back from a visit to the dreaded B&Q, in the plumbing section they have a wide selection of O rings. If you have one near check it out as you might find one that will fit the Briel.

ian


----------

